# Ghost Rider



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm very hesitant to put this movie report here, but where else do you put a tale about a man who becomes the flaming skull Spirit of Vengeance because of a pact he made with The Dark One? Exactly.

Shooting for the film begins January in the Land Down Under; Melbourne to be precise. It will star Nicholas Cage (groan) allegedely will have the same design as the original GR (THAT doesn't sound TOO bad) and it has been confimed by director Mark Steven Johnson that villians Mephisto and Blackheart will make an appearance (Great news, that. Except Blackheart was created in the 90's and was more of a villian of the Dan Ketch version of Ghost Rider, not Johnny Blaze)

Like Keanu Reeves in taking on the duties for the lead character in *Constantine,* I don't believe Cage has read any of the comics. He states that Blaze sold his soul to save the life of his father. Technically that's not true. Crash Simpson was like a father figure to him, and was the father of his love Roxanne. Blaze made a pact with Mephisto to save the man from dying of cancer, only to have the man die in a motorcycle accident. Maybe I'm just pointing this out because I'm feeling kind of snotty about Cage getting the role as opposed to someone more suited to the role like say, Keifer Sutherland. I just plain don't like Cage.

Since Ghost Rider is one of my all-time favorite superheroes, I'll most likely see this, and try to leave my loathing for its star at the theater door to give it my unbiased scrutiny when I review it. Until that time, I'll post as much as I can on this as it comes to me.


----------

